# Question of the Week, links to questions used.



## ripjack13

After much poking and prodding, and by a few requests, here is a complete list of all the questions used up to date for the _*"Question of the Week"*_ series. I'll be adding to it obviously as the weeks progress.
Just click on the link in Green for that week's date and it will bring you to that topic.

A big goes out to everyone who participates in them as well.



**


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week...(2014 Week 10)
*What is the one standout mistake you have made while woodworking? And did you learn from it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week...(2014 Week 11)
*What have you built that you are most proud of?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 12)
*What are your favorite tips for achieving a great finish? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 13)
*How many trees have you planted in your lifetime?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 14)
*What is the most important tool in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 15)
*Have you ever taken a (woodworking related) "Class" and for what? And....Would you do it again?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week, with Poll... (2014 Week 16)
*Do you have a First Aide kit in your shop? And Why or why not?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 17)
*Do you have push sticks?*

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 18)
*What tool have you bought and have never used?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 19)
*In your search for perfection in your own work, do you ever find yourself getting impatient with the progress of a piece?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 20)
*What is your preferred glue of choice?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 21)
*What are 5 tips you can offer to a beginning Boxmaker?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 22)
*What are 5 tips you can offer to a beginning woodturner?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 23)
*What are 5 tips you can offer to a beginning wood-worker?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 24)
*What woodworker do you look to the most for inspiration?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 25)
*When you first started turning on a lathe, what were your first projects?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 26)
*What would folks be most surprised to learn about your woodworking skills?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 27)
*Would anyone be willing to share stories of their own woodworking mistakes? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 28)
*Before making a project, do you draw it out? or is all in your head?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 29)
*Have you ever built a project and then couldn’t get it out of your shop/basement?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 30)
*How do you pick wood for your project?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 31)
*What is your preferred method of Veneer Inlays?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 32)
*How many different woodworking catalogs are in your bathroom right now?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 33 )
*What books or magazines do you find useful for woodworking?* *&* *What book would you buy as a gift for a novice wood worker? 
(turners, flat work, carvers, all of the above.)*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 34)
*Do you have a dust free room to spray in? & What have you found that is a good spray on finish?*
(it does not matter whether or not its a rattle can or a premade mixture, or your own concoction...)


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 35)
*Do you have a dedicated photography space? & What do you use for backgrounds?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 36)
*What are the most notable changes in the (furniture, bowls, pens, calls, knives, grips,...projects?) you have made during the course of your career?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 37)
*When did you feel you had fully developed your own artistic vision and what is it today?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week, with Poll... (2014 Week 38)
*Is woodworking for you a hobby, a business, or something in between?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 39)
*What was your most challenging wood project you built that was very complex? 
And who designed it? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 40)
*If you had to live your woodworking life over again, how would you do things differently?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 41)
*Do you track your hours on a piece (project), and if so, what is your method?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 42)
*Do you use jigs? How many do you have, what are they used for? Which ones are the most and least used of them?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 43)
*What non-famous craftsman do you wish people knew more about?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 44)
*What are your opinions/thoughts on how fine a final sanding should be, before any finish is applied.*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 45)
*What are you favorite finishes and why? And what are your favorite tips for achieving a great finish? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 46)
*Do you see furniture making as a craft or an art?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 47)
*Where is your shop located and why is it located there? If you could change the location of your shop, would you? If yes, where would you locate it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 48)
*What do you use for a center saver ?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 49)
*Do you sharpen your tools with a jig or by freehand? And...what is your reasoning for doing it that way? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 50)
*What is the most complicated woodworking joint you have ever attempted? and did it turn out good or bad?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 51)
*Have you ever traded a finished project for food?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 52)
*What are your favorite low-budget alternatives to high-cost items?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2014 End of Year) CONTEST!!!!
_*What kind of wood is "Woody" holding?*
(The guy in the picture at the top of the forum)_


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week, with Poll... (2015 Week 2)
*What do you cut first? A or B?
A. I cut my tenons first then mortises to match.
B. I cut my mortises first then tenons to match.*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 3)
*What do you use to fill in cracks and voids in your wood projects? (IE .. turquoise, wood dust, monkey hair)*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 4)
*What is your favorite tool in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 5)
*What do you do with your scrap and how or when do you decide to finally throw it away?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 6)
*Where do you get inspirations for what you build?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 7)
*What is the best chain and grind to use on a CSM (chainsaw mill) for a beginner and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 8)
*Do you sign your work? If so, with what and how?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 9)
*How do you price your work?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 10)
*What 5 things would you most like to change in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 11)
*What types of woodworking do you NOT practice and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 12)
*What 10 woodworking tools would you take? * (S.H.T.F. scenario)


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 13)
*What’s your favorite kind of wood to work with? And why...*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 14)
*What special project is on your bucket list? And why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 15)
*Have you made any tools or jigs for any of your machines? What were they used for?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 16)
*What is your favorite "thing" about working with wood?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week, with Poll... (2015 Week 17)
*What do you do first? Do you stabilize the blank/block or cast it? 
And what is your reasoning behind doing so?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 18)
*What are your shop safety guidelines?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 19)
*What project in the near future, are you most excited about starting?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 20)
*What is the most extreme place you have gone to get wood? And why? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 21)
*If the genetic make up worked, what 2 trees would you splice together to make and why? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 22)
*If you lost your shop tomorrow and all that's in it, would you start to rebuild? Change direction? Reinvest in all the same equipment? Downsize? Give it up? What would you do?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 23)
*What would you do if you had to give up working with wood?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 24)
*What is the definition of a woodworker?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 25)
*What's the worst smelling wood you ever worked with & would you use it again?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 26)
*Embrace the "Knot" or cut it out? What do you do?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 27)
*What project has been sitting in your shop uncompleted for more than a year? And why is it still unfinished?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 28)
*Do you still have the very first wood project you ever made? And what is it? (Pix if you have any)*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 29)
*What have you built that you are most proud of?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 30)
*What is one of the coolest things made out of wood you have seen?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 31)
*What sort of influence do you think your projects have had on people?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week with Poll... (2015 Week 32)
*For those of you that use planes regularly, when resting it or storing it, blade down or on it's side? And what is your reasoning for doing so?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 33)
*If you had to find a new profession, what would it be?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 34 )
*For those that have built their own sawhorses, is there room for improvement on it or are you happy with the design? What would you do different?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 35)
*What is ONE item that is in your tool collection that you cannot do without?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 36)
*Do you try to get your spouse/S.O. involved with woodwork? And if not, why ?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 37)
*What is your preferred brand of Stain and why? And What finishes do you use?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 38)
*What is the most important skill you need to be a woodworker?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 39)
*What frustrates you about woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 40)
*How do you decide on the wood used for your projects?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 41)
*On any or all of your layouts, do you use a marking knife, pen or pencil. And why do you?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 42)
*How did you first learn how to I.D. wood, and what courses/steps do you plan on taking to further your knowledge about it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 43)
*What species/kind of wood do you regularly work with that you dislike the most?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 44)
*How big is your wood stash horde?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 45)
*What is the best shop table saw? Please explain why.....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 46)
*What's the strangest or most intriguing looking tree you have seen? (live or dead)*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 47)
*What would be your dream job in the woodworking field?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 48)
*What tool do you wish you had, but just haven’t yet purchased, and why haven't you? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 49)
*Do you consider the design of your piece before you even step up to the lathe?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 50)
*How many complete sets of drill bits do you have, and what is the best brand of bit? 
(Multiple drill bit answers are acceptable.)*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 51)
*For those of you who have started selling your creations, how did you start? And where do you sell?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 52)
*What brand of Sandpaper is the best and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2015 End of the Year )
*How much of your creations do you give away as opposed to selling them?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 1 )
*When you're not woodworking, what are your other hobbies?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 2 )
*How much glue do you use in a month? And which kind?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 3 )
*Have you ever been so frustrated with a project that you stopped working on it, and/ or never tried to finish it? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 4 )
*Do you own any finished creations made by a fellow Woodbarter member? What is it?
If not, why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 5 )
*When you are in the finishing stage of an item, Do you use Sandpaper or steel wool? Which is your preference and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 6 )
*Do you put your tools away at the end of the day or leave them out? And what's your reason for doing so?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 7 )
*Which species of wood have you always wanted to work with but have not yet had the chance? And why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 8 )
*Do you use your Tablesaw blade guard? Why or why not? And what are the safety precautions you use/observe while using your Tablesaw?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 9 )
*If you were to have a tool named after you, Tell us about the name of it, and what would it be?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 10 )
*What’s the secret to finishing a veneer project to make it look spectacular ?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 11 )
*Who makes 'The Best' Full sized Lathe? Please explain why.....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 12 )
*Is it all about the tools or the wood? Please explain your choice or thought process....if you had one.*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 13 )
*What is your favorite tool in the shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 14 )
*I'm going to change it up every so often on the QotW. This first one is a scenario question. 

If you found semi decent house for sale......Would you buy it and move just for the shop? Please explain you thinking and answer....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 15 )
*What is your finish method/technique? What finish do you use specifically and do you also use polish to finish?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 16 )
*Of your regularly made projects/items, Which of those finished pieces is best representative of your work & style? And how has the design of that regularly made project/item changed over the course of time? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 17 )
*Hand tools or Power tools....Which do you prefer? And why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 18 )
*How much time do you spend in your shop a day, or the week?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 19 )
*At what point did you decide to pursue woodworking as a full-time career? What made you take that leap? Were there fears and doubts you had to overcome? What were they?.... *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 20 )
*What's the best or most creative reason why you ordered/bought wood? 
{that you may or may not have needed.}*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 21 )
*If you had the time and money, what woodworking class would you take? And who would you want to teach it? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 22 )
*What kind of wood worker are you And What is your defining goal?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 23 )
*If you were to invite a fellow woodworker to join this forum, how would you describe it? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 24 )
*Do you listen to music in your shop or when you're woodworking? And if not, then what keeps you "In the groove"?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 25 )
*What saws do you have in the shop and use when building projects. Do you need a variety of saws to actually get things done, or just a few?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 26 )
*For those of you that have children, or grandchildren (or plan to have children), do you get them involved regularly with your woodworking projects? 
And do you want them to continue with a woodworking career?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 27 )
*Summer is in full swing, so what do the next few months hold for you? Getting down to business? Putting the tools away and spend some quality time with the family, and some friends? Or just puttering around? … or is it “life as usual”?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 28 )
*What is the best smelling wood? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 29 )
*What do you do with your mistakes/screw ups? Whether it be boxes, turnings or flat work.*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 30 )
*The question is: Toe in, Toe out or parallel on your table saw fence? And what's the reasoning behind your method?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 31 )
*In your own words, what makes a Master woodworker, Master knife maker, Master box maker, or Master craftsman? 
What advice would you give to the novice or amateur woodworker aspiring towards such an achievement?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 32 )
*What books or magazines do you find useful for woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 33 )
*Does your shop look different now then when you first started woodworking? Has it changed for the better? And what do you miss about it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 34 )
*How many different species of wood do you have in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 35 )
*When you watch TV or a movie, do you analyze the woodwork you see? 
And you have ever caught woodworking wrong doings in a movie/TV show?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 36 )
*You’ve most likely produced many finished pieces over the years, Are there any that stand out for you?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 37 )
*What are your top 5 rules of thumb for life as a woodworker?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 38 )
*If you had to pick one artist (woodworker or otherwise) who has most influenced your work, who would it be? And how has that person influenced your work?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 39 )
*What is your dream project and When do you think you will tackle the challenge?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 40 )
*Are you an Artist or a Craftsman? And is there a difference?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 41 )
*What is the perfect size for a shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 42 )
*If you could only keep 3 hand tools what would they be?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 43 )
*Where do you see yourself and your woodworking in 5 to 10 years?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 44 )
*How do you decide what will be your “next project”?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 45 )
*Do you subscribe to online courses? If so, What are they? Are there any you would like to, but have not yet?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 46 )
*Do you take grain direction into account when you plan/make a project?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 47 )
*So this weeks question is a fun lil oddball one. Just to lighten up around here and keep up with the shenanigans.....You might be a woodworker if...*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 48 )
*Is there a project you’re most proud of to date? Or A project or collaboration you’re looking forward to getting the chance to work on?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 49 )
*Do you use/have anti- fatigue mats in your shop? Do they help you or are they a hindrance?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 50 )
*Is there finish on your workbench? 
Do you try to keep the bench in a pristine and untouched condition? Or....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 51 )
*What is everyone using for organization/storage of all your supplies? 
For example: Pen makers,bushings/kits/blanks...
Flatworkers, sandpaper, glue...etc?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 52 )
*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for? And Did you get everything on your list?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 1 )
*What are your New Years woodworking related resolutions?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 2 )
*What fix-it methods do you use when you are indeed a ‘half-inch shy’?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 3 )
*What project/field do you lack experience in, but would like to try someday?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 4 )
*For those that have taught woodworking classes,(including demonstrations) How has the teaching of those classes changed your practice of woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 5 )
*Do you draw/sketch up plans or pictures of the projects you make? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 6 )
*What part of woodworking challenges you the most? And why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 7 )
*What kinds of bench chisels do you use/own? Complete sets, cobbled together, mortising chisels...ect...*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 8 )
*Do you listen to music or talk radio when you are in your shop? If not, what do you listen to, that gets you in the groove? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 9 )
*What is the best looking pen you ever made?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 10 )
*What is the best looking box you ever made? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 11 )
*What is the best looking turning you ever made?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 12 )
*How do you store your lathe chisels and tools? Please post some pics of what you have come up with.*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 13 )
*Do you add gilding and chemical patination to embellish your bowls, vessels and other projects?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 14)
*Whats the longest amount of time you've spent away from woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 15)
*What gets you back on your feet when you hit a rough patch? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 16)
*How do you differentiate your work from someone else's?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 17)
*How many pieces of furniture in your home have you built?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 18)
*If you were to live your life over again, what's one thing you would change about your woodworking past?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 19)
*What specifically, is your favorite thing to do in the shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 20)
*If you were to write a book on making woodcrafts, woodworking, turning, or box making ect. ect... what would it be about?
And what's the title of it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 21)
*What are your strategies for becoming a better woodworker?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 22)
*Why should people be interested in your woodworking projects and what can they expect from seeing them?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 23)
*Is there anything you wish you could help woodworkers understand early on that took you a long time to discover?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 24)
*How many hand made wooden bowls do you have in your personal collection? Either made by you or someone else....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 25)
*Have you ever tried carving? Do you think it's an important skill for woodworkers to learn? And, What’s the difference between carving and whittling?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 26)
*For those that mill your own lumber, When and why did you start and can you give any suggestions to someone who is just starting to....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 27)
*The Design of your projects, is safe to say, the main idea guiding your work, So, What does the term mean to you, and why is it so important?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 28)
*How many custom made pens do you have in your personal collection? Either made by you or someone else....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 29)
*What is your “inspiration story” ? In other words, Where did your interest in woodworking all begin?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 30)
*Before you make something, Do you prefer to sketch out the design by hand as opposed to using Sketch Up or a different similar program?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 31)
*What are your favorite kinds of projects to do/make?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 32)
*Do you think, as a whole, U.S. society is more or less consumptive of the chip-board, particle board crap furniture and things it was five or ten years ago? And do you think things will get better or worse for the quality of the furniture?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 33)
*Do you try to incorporate more hand tools into your woodworking or more machinery? 
And why....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 34)
*What different things have you learned from working with different woods?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 35)
*What do you consider to be the benefits of learning one on one, as opposed to a classroom or a small group of people when working with wood? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 36)
*Where do you get your inspiration for your designs/projects, no matter how big or small they are.*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 37)
*When it comes to woodworking, what is your "Hook"?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 38) with poll question!
*What should the next Wood Barter calendar theme be?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 39)
*Assuming both are of good quality, Hand tools only, no power tools. 
Which would you rather have?
A. A full set of new tools.
B. A full set of old tools.*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 40)
*Do you name your projects and creations? And why or why not....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 41)
*What's the strangest request you have had for a custom order?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 42)
*Can you explain how you hunt/look for materials, If you have an unusual way of acquiring materials for your projects, (besides online)...*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 43)
*Out of all your tools, which one is your favorite to use?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 44)
*What aspect of your woodworking life would you say you spend most of your time on?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 45)
*What were some of the greatest lessons you learned as a woodworker? and what would be your “words of wisdom” that you want to pass on to others, especially to beginners? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 46)
*How do you all store/display your personal completed creations? 
(Bowls, Boxes, Calls, Peppermills, Knives, Pens)*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 47)
*Depending on the Wood used, what is your go to finish of choice?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 48)
*Generally speaking, What's the best "table saw"? Be it a contractors saw or a full size shop saw. And what's the rationale behind your answer?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 49)
*Generally speaking, What's the best "Bandsaw"? Be it a table top saw or a full size shop Bandsaw. And what's the rationale behind your answer?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 50)
*Do you make mock ups, drawings, sketches or models of your work before making/finish the final piece?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 51)
*What is the greatest gift that this craft gives you?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 52)
*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for? 
And Did you get everything on your list or unexpectedly woodworking related cool?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 1)
*What are your New Years woodworking related resolutions?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 2)
*What brand is the best "turning tools"?
Please explain why....
*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 3) 
*Are handtools under rated?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 4) 
*What is your greatest strength and How does it help you as a Woodworker?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 5) 
*How has your woodworking approach evolved during your lifetime?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 6) 
*What is your greatest woodworking related weakness? What are you doing to improve it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 7)
*What was the biggest woodworking "boo boo" you made and were you able to save it? And what did you learn from it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 8) 
*What are your strategies for becoming a better woodworker?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 9)
*What is on your woodworking "to do" list?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 10)
*What is your drive and determination for you to create something?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 11)
*Who makes's the best "Handsaw"? Please explain why you think this.....*
*


This applies to any kind of handsaw, if you think xx is better than xo for back saws but not rip saws, then post it up...*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 12)
*What is your definition of "scrap"? And at what point in time does it fit in that catagory?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 13)
*In your outdoors wood horde, (if you have one), how long do you keep the stock? Is it covered? And what is your rationale of doing so?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 14)
*What is the oldest tool you own, and why do you have it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 15)
*How has your woodworking approach evolved during your lifetime?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 16)
*What are the top 20 tools you need to own? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 17)
*What was the biggest single item woodworking related, project you worked on by yourself?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 18)
*What is one thing you dislike the most about woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 19)
*What does your shop time mean to you?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 20)
*What is on your list of "Pet peeve" words that are overused in woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 21)
* This is a scenario question.
A friend/co-worker of yours is interested in making woodworking his job. What questions do you ask them? Do you try to talk them out of it? Will you mentor them?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 22)
*How has your woodworking approach evolved during your lifetime? And what has been your biggest challenge?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 23)
*What wood project have you worked on that was very complex?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 24)
*What type of wood do you have the most experience in crafting/using?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 25)
*What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on this summer?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 26)
*What type of projects do you build? And what is your favorite type to make?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 40)
*How many flat rate boxes do I have hidden in my shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 41) Poll
*Do you recycle in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 42)
*Beyond being something that you enjoy and being something that you find solace in, why do you think it's important for men and women to have the capacity to build something with their hands? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 43)
*What is the next dream project you are currently calculating?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 44)
*We've all seen a Maloof rocking chair. Do you think you could design a rocker, and be happy with it.
Please explain your reasons why or why not....*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 45)
*Are you proud of what you’ve accomplished in your woodworking achievements?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 46)
*Do you watch any kind of TV shows based on the building/construction/woodworking trades? *
*And what are they?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 47)
*How do you think your friends would describe your projects?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 48)
*Do you have any woodworking related t shirts? 
Post em up here for everyone to see...*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 49)
*Do you get anxious when you're separated from being able to do woodworking when you're not at home or in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 50)
*How detail oriented are you in your woodworking projects?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 51)
*Tell us about what you think of your woodworking legacy, and how you see it...*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 52)
*What kind of woodworking tools or things did you ask Santa for? 

And did you get everything on your list? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 1)
*What are your New Years woodworking/shop related resolutions?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 2)
*You have 30 minutes and 10 grand to spend....
What woodworking related store do you go?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 3) 
*At what time in your woodworking endeavors did you feel confident about your ability?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 4) 
*Have you ever made your own hand plane? If not, would you like to?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 5) 
*Will you be taking any woodworking related classes this year, And if so, what are they?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 6) 
*What is it specifically, that you look for when you’re looking for a project to make?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 7) 
*Out of all your power tools, which one is your most useful and which one is the least used tool in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 8) 
*Have you ever taken on a project for a client and wished you would have never taken on that project? 
If so, what was the project and why did you wish you would have never taken on the project?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 9) 
*What’s your favorite woodworking tool right now?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 10) 
*Do you wear a carpenter’s apron or a shop apron, (one that covers one’s entire front) when you are doing any woodwork inside your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 11) 
*How many hours a day/week do you spend in your shop woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 12) 
*What tools do you own that you regret buying? And why do you regret it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 13) 
*Do you do any kind of annual spring cleaning in your workshop? If so, what specifically do you do? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 14) 
*What type of projects do you normally make/build? And what is your favorite type to make?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 15) 
*Out of all the projects you have ever made, which one took the longest to make? and why did it take so long?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 16) 
*What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on this summer? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 17) 
*When did you become a new woodworker? And What was the first woodworking tool/item you purchased?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 18) 
*Why should people be interested in your work and what can they expect from you in the future?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 19) 
*During your woodworking career, have you faced adversity? And how did you overcome it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 20) 
*Do you learn anything from working with different woods? And what is it you do you learn?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 21) 
*What is your greatest woodworking weakness? What are you doing to improve it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 22)
*What is one thing about a tool that would make you never purchase it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 23) 
*Spring, summer, fall, or winter, When is your normal Woodworking Season? In other words, What part of the year are you the most productive in your woodwork shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 24)  
*What is your preferred method of joinery? Do you explore other types and How tight are your tolerances?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 25) 
*Does woodworking come easy to you, or is it a challenge?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 26) 
*What is your favorite or most important non-woodworking tool in your shop? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 27) 
*What is one woodworking accomplishment you have done that you will never do again? and why not?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 28) 
*What makes a woodworking related tool irresistible to you?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 29) 
*What is the largest & smallest thing you have made from wood?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 30) 
*What are the majority of your woodworking creations?*
*And what do you do with them?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 31) 
*What tools significantly changed how you do woodwork?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 32) 
*Can you describe your woodwork/creations in one word? What word is that? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 33) 
*Would you be interested in reading/seeing a new monthly series, called "13 Questions" with a different member of this forum? *

I would ask a prospective member 13 questions, and they would answer them in detail. This could be a once a month series. 
We would Nominate/pick a member per month to interview them.


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 34) 
*We all know that there's a plethora of hobbies to do and challenge us, but, Why did you choose this hobby?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 35) 
*How many chisel sets do you own? Which ones do you use the most often and how often do you sharpen them? 
And the bonus question, What set would you recommend for the beginner? *


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 36)
*Fast forward 100 years, what is the woodworking world like?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 37)
*What would be some good ideas to help the woodworking industry close the skills gap?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 38) 
*Do you think "specific trade/diy" shows are good for educational programming?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 39)
*How often do you share your woodworking knowledge?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 40)
*Do you have tools that you have retired?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 41)
*The cool weather season is upon us, What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on this Fall?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 42)
*Besides the 3 obvious tools you use daily, your brain, a pencil, and a tape measure, what is the most useful tool in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 43)
*What would be your dream job in the woodworking field?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 44)
*What saws do you have in your shop to use when building projects. Do you need a variety of saws to actually get things done, or just a few?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 45) *
*What is your one favorite wood "project" you have made yourself?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 46) *
*If you could collaborate on a project with someone, who would you choose, and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 47) 
What is one project you made specifically for yourself? and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 48) (Poll)*
*What finish do you go for when finishing most of your projects, polyurethane, shellac, or lacquer, or something else?
What is your reasoning?*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 49) *
*What are your top 3 rules of thumb in the woodshop or for your woodworking?
*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 50) *
*In one sentence, how would you sum up your woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 51) *
*Have you ever attended a woodshop class? How was it?
And, Do you teach classes at your shop? How did you start and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 52) *
*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for?
And for later in the week, Did you get everything on your list?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 1) *
*What are your New Years' woodworking related resolutions?
and, What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on this year with any new tools Santa gave you?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 2) *
*What's the most patriotic project you have made?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 3) (Poll)*
*How often do you go shopping for tools? Weekly, monthly, or do you do it only an as-needed situation?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 4) *
*Is there a Woodworking book or Woodworking video that you have read/seen many times but find yourself going back to it to refresh yourself?

*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 5) *
*In as much detail as you can, Describe your dream shop.
*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 6) *
*Ok, the winter holidays are over, and now with spring just around the corner, What do the next few months hold for you? Getting down to business? Putting the tools away? Or just puttering around? … or is it “life as usual”?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 7) *
*If trees could talk, which one would be the rudest? Which one is the funniest?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 8) *
*What are the best and worst woodworking related purchases you’ve ever made?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 9) *
*How do you sharpen your hand tools and how often do you sharpen them?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 10) *
*Have you ever made your own tools? How did that work out? Is there anything you would change about it after using it?
*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 11) *
*What inspires you to keep making things?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 12) *
*THE SKY IS FALLING!!
THE SKY IS FALLING!!!
Bug out Bag - What 5 woodworking tools would you take?
A bug-out bag or BOB is a portable kit that normally contains the items one would require to survive for 72 hours when evacuating from a disaster, although some kits are designed to last longer periods.*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 13) *
*Do you have or make a to-do list for use in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 14) *
*What are you working on in your shop during this fiasco? Wood related or not.*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 15) *
*In your woodworking endeavors, When is Good Enough NOT Good Enough?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 16) *
*What unique useful object would you like to see made out of wood that normally isn't made from wood?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 17) *
*What's the most time you've spent on a single woodworking project? Not including building a house or shop, but something you made in your shop.*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 18) *
*How many actual real-world woodworking friends do you have?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 19) *
*What is the coolest woodworking gift you have received?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 20)*
*Does your family help out with shop projects?*


----------



## ripjack13

*Question Of The Week... (2020 week 21) 
Do you have any tools that were handed down to you from a family member or close friend?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 22)​*How many unfinished projects do you have in your shop right now?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 23)​*What exotic wood would you most like to use for an entire project, And why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 24) ​*What part of woodworking challenges you the most? And how have you adapted to it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 25)​*At what point in time did you feel you became a good woodworker?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 26)​*What do the next few months hold for you?
Do you have any new and different woodworking projects?
The USA is opening up on its 2nd &3rd phase, will you be finally getting down to business?
Putting the tools away and taking a break?
Just puttering around in the shop?
Or is it “life as usual in this new normal”?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 41)​*What have you been working on during this quarantine snafu?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 42)​*What is the one skill you wish you could develop that would take your woodworking projects to the next quality level?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 43)​*What's the most expensive thing you've ruined while woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 44)​*Do you have an electric or battery operated chainsaw? Which one? And would you buy it again or get a different brand?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 45)​*What kind of footwear do you wear in the shop?

Steel toe boots?
Hikers?
Sneakers?
Flip flops/**Slippas**?
Mississippi Au natural 
Other...*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 46)​*What are some things that have ZERO reason for being in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 47)​*I was looking at* my mini-snowman army *I made last year, and wondered, What are you turning out en masse this Christmas season? I’m not asking about the masterpiece you’re doing for your spouse or parents, but the smalls you’re batching out with no one particular in mind.*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 48)​*Have you made or do you plan to make a clock?
If so show us what you made. And could you share with us where you got the plans or clock parts?*

This week's QotW brought to you by the maker of fine sawdust, @woodtickgreg


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 49)​*What is one tool that took you forever to get and regret taking so long to get it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 50)​*What’s the next big tool you’re looking to buy?
(Don’t worry, I won’t tell your significant other.)*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 51)​*What is your one favorite wood "project" you have made yourself?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 52)​*What was the best gadget or gizmo you got for your shop for under $20?*
Example... a remote for a dust collector.


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2020 week 53)​*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for?
And Did you get everything on your list?
What are your New Years' woodworking related resolutions?*

A 3 part question this week. Since 2020 decided it has an extra week, I decided to end it with a triple shot just for good measure.


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 1)​*What do you use for dust masks in your shop?*
With the depletion of the n95 masks, Us woodworkers have had to use alternate methods. What kind do you use now? Do you use one? Why or why not?


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 2)​*Does anyone go into their shop to visit their unfinished project when they're not working on it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 3)​*What makes a block/piece of wood irresistible to you?*

I was ogling @Ed D. 's Sindora Burl pen blanks yesterday and got to thinking about this week's question. It certainly is eye candy to me. But what about when you walk into a store or searching online?


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 4)​*Most people may have made a workbench (or would like to). For those of you that have made a bench, What do you like or dislike about your workbench?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 5)​*This week's question is more than just one. It's a multi-part question. I'm not asking what do you want to buy or what kind of workshop you want. I'm asking how do you want to advance. What is your goal in woodworking? What new skills do you want to acquire? What new techniques do you want to perfect?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 6)​*I'm assuming most of us in this group work with wood as our full-time jobs in some respects. Who here is doing this just as a hobby and has a job that has nothing to do with wood or building and what is it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 7)​*What are your top 5 craft books you think every craftsman should own?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 8)​*You get an unlimited supply of any wood in the world to choose from. What are your top 2 choices?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 9)​*Do you have a tool you own that you didn't realize would be as useful as it was?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 10)​*Have you taken woodworking classes from professionals? If so, who was the instructor, and what did you learn to do?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 11)​*Do you loan out tools to friends and/or neighbors?
And what do you do if you loan one to them but they say they never got it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 12)​*What’s your favorite thing you built for your own shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 13)​*What’s the most profitable, repeatable build you create, and How do you create interest in your products?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 14)​*What do the next few springtime months hold for you? Getting down to business? Putting the tools away? and, What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 15)​*What do you notice in your daily lives that is affected by woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 16)​*How many of you use small CNCs? What are your thoughts on yours, if you have one? And do you have any tips or pointers for those looking to get one?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 17)​*There's plenty of videos and information on Preventing* *Tablesaw Kickback,* *but do you know the basic rules on how to prevent it? *_*What are they? And do you implement them?*_


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 18)​*Other than woodworking, what are some of your other hobbies that drain your bank account?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 19)​*What’s your opinion on the best flooring options for the workshop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 20)​*When you are contracted to build something, Do you ask for 1/2 payment upfront, full payment before, or paid on delivery? And if you/they use PayPal, how do you deal with the cash advance fees that PP charges.*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 21)​*What tool, jig, or setup, has been the biggest game-changer for you?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 22)​*When did you begin woodworking and what was your first project?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 23)​*I know we all face limited space issues, but would an ideal philosophy be to have a hand tool/power tool bench and a separate assembly bench?
What are your opinions on this?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 24)​*This may be an odd question but, Does anyone go through times where you just lack the motivation to get into your shop/garage/workspace and do anything? And if so, how do you get through it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 25)​*What do you think we (Woodbarter) could do better or differently, or change completely?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 26)​*What do you think are some of the biggest myths in woodworking today?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 40)​*What is the most useful/valuable (not monetary value) piece of equipment you believe every woodworker should have, and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 41)​*What type of chair do you use in your workshop when you need to sit down to work on a detailed project or repair?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 42)​*Why is epoxy resin in woodworking so polarizing? What do you love/hate about epoxy resin?
and as a bonus question to this, Do you think epoxy river tables will become heirlooms?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 43)​*Question for folks with shops in non-temperature controlled locations. How many of you use a flammable liquids cabinet to store your thinners, stains, paints, etc?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 44)​*What tools are you looking to upgrade in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 45)​*Do you have a mobile work bench?
How many benches do you have?
What is the best top to use for a work bench and how do you finish it ?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 46)​*What is better for tool storage/hanging tools. French cleats or pegboard? Or something else?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 47)​*Other than throwing away worn out bandsaw blades, do you have a clever use for them?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 48)​*How many times have you redesigned the layout of your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 49)​*What do you have built to store your turning blanks/roughed out stock/pen blanks?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 50)​*What’s your favorite tape measure. Do you have one?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 51)​*Most of us loathe constant sanding to get that pristine finish (with a few exceptions). Is there any other process during your builds that you're less-than-thrilled about doing when woodworking?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2021 week 52)​*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for?
And Did you get everything on your list?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 1)​*What are your New Years' woodworking-related resolutions?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 2)​*What woodworking invention has done more harm than good?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 3)​*We live in troubled times, where there's always someone out there wanting to rob you of everything you have worked so hard on accumulating over the years. Those of you with shops, or sheds as shops, or detached garages, what security measures do you have in place to protect your belongings?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 4)​*What is the most hated tool that you own?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 5)​*What are your favorite Carpentry or Woodworking phrases?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 6)​*What do you do with all your sawdust?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 7)​*Do you make a "To Do" list for use in your shop? And if you do, what is on it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 8)​*Are there any tool brands that are not allowed in your shop? And if so, what are they and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 9)​*What High-end brand tools do you own? And if so, what are they and why?*

_*(examples - Woodpecker tools. Festool. Bridge City Toolworks)*_


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 10)​*What is a tool you do not have, but you probably should have? What is it and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 11)​*How big or small is your woodworking book library?
And, What are at least the 5 woodworking-related books you think every woodworker should own?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 12)​*Spring is just around the corner, That means a good shop spring cleaning session for most of us. How do you clean your shop? Vacuum, broom, kids, spouse.
And, how obsessive should you be about it?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 13)​*What’s the most ridiculous thing you have ever created?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 14)​*How often do you buy tools? and What's your next major tool purchase?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 15)​*What is the cheapest costing tool you have bought that you use every time you're in the shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 16)​*Metric System vs Imperial measurements.
Pros and Cons of each and What do you use and why?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 17)​*The end of spring is almost here, What do the next few months hold for you? Getting down to business? Putting the tools away? Or just puttering around? … or is it “life as usual”?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 18)​*How many handsaws do you own?
Which one is your favorite?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 19)​*Where do you find your plans for new woodworking projects and What do you think are good woodworking projects for beginners? (lathe, flatwork, ect...)*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 20)​*Has anyone made their own mailbox (or just mailbox post) that highlights their woodworking hobby?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 21)​*What is your favorite unusual tool that most people probably do not know about?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 22)​*Do you have a favorite brand of sandpaper or sander and what is it? and while you're doing all that sanding, What weird thoughts do you have while endlessly sanding?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 23)​*Do you have multiple units of one kind of tool in your shop?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 24)​*How many times have you misplaced a tool and then gone and bought another one only to find the old one again?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 25)​*How and where do you store your larger tools that you don’t use often?*


----------



## ripjack13

Question Of The Week... (2022 week 26)​*Who has finished items from members here on this forum that you may have purchased or received as a gift from them, and what is it?*


----------

